# Last nights Saugeyes



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Cold weather, Slow bite but stick-baits caught a few. Saw thousands and thousands of shad in the water the biggest saugeye had 12 -2" shad in its belly!


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

Nice catches. Been out a few times for saugeye haven’t caught any. Never have fished for them until this year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

carp said:


> View attachment 250513
> Cold weather, Slow bite but stick-baits caught a few. Saw thousands and thousands of shad in the water the biggest saugeye had 12 -2" shad in its belly!


Good job. Makes for some stinky fish cleaning when there that stuffed with shad.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Funny how if you shot a squirrel thats been eating those hedge apples they will taste terrible but saugeyes eating shad taste great.
Wind was cranking last evening so I went to a spillway to mess around. Caught 4 and kept 2 all on a lime crush big rogue. Couple of other guys I see down there all the time had 4 using jigs and twisters.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Skippy said:


> Funny how if you shot a squirrel thats been eating those hedge apples they will taste terrible but saugeyes eating shad taste great.
> Wind was cranking last evening so I went to a spillway to mess around. Caught 4 and kept 2 all on a lime crush big rogue. Couple of other guys I see down there all the time had 4 using jigs and twisters.


i seen plenty of hedge froze on the ground cut by Squirrel while rabbit and grouse hunting back in the day i never new they produced a funky tasting squirrel though Skippy that's good info ..


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice job Ben - I haven’t been out for over a week but last out hit a few really nice ones on buckeye. All caught on 6 inch clown.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Skippy said:


> Funny how if you shot a squirrel thats been eating those hedge apples they will taste terrible but saugeyes eating shad taste great.
> Wind was cranking last evening so I went to a spillway to mess around. Caught 4 and kept 2 all on a lime crush big rogue. Couple of other guys I see down there all the time had 4 using jigs and twisters.


Where'd you go, Alum Spillway?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Trucked,, As I'm not aloud at Alum, Indian or Buckeye I had to take my marbles and go home.

Sent you a PM


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Skippy said:


> Trucked,, As I'm not aloud at Alum, Indian or Buckeye I had to take my marbles and go home.
> 
> Sent you a PM


An i thought u was fishing the hoover spillway this hole time


----------

